# IT Job sucks or not?



## R2K (Sep 12, 2008)

is it true that IT jobs suck? what is ur opinion

My cousin has recently graduated from the university [ b.tech CSE) ....got lots job offers from many IT companies but now he is refusing to join them .....
the reason according to him is that he came to know from somewhere that IT jobs just suck... He is actually a very bright guy and salary offered to him comes around 3 lacs/annum....his parents r really upset as they r already bankrupt because of his studies....they are seeking my advice and I am just helpless as i am not an IT pro myself..


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2008)

IT jobs does not sux, but it depends.

Basically if someone does not want to work in IT field, then it will be a burden for him. He should select the job in the area which gives him max job satisfaction.

Another thing is Company. Some are very strict and put more pressure on employees. Some are very good, not that much pressure.

High pay scale = more responsibilities too. So it is all upto the person who select it.


----------



## ImAClown (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont like chips.. They all suck.


----------



## R2K (Sep 12, 2008)

^^
WTF...huh


----------



## shobankr (Sep 12, 2008)

it all depens on your cousin and what he likes...he just wasted his time, money ??

I am working in the IT field for the past 3 years and I love every minute of my job (note job not company)  so if you like what you do you will love it... everyday with new challenges!!!


----------



## Bandu (Sep 12, 2008)

shobankr said:


> (note job not company)


So true!


----------



## iinfi (Sep 12, 2008)

IT Job sucks or not? .... means wat ... ur cousin has to be frank as to wat stream he is looking for? 
i v been without a job for 7 months now... even i rejected a 3 lac/annum job 2 weeks back as i didnt like the profile.


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 12, 2008)

A cousin who listens to others bakwas. A person will tell that a job will suck because of the work pressure, low salary, office politics, etc, etc. It's upto you as to how to take the job. Most of the time, the frustration is because you are doing some work where your real talent can be applied elsewhere, like a different dept. Usko bolo ki parents ke paise barbaath math karne ka.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2008)

just tell him to do the job he likes...its not better to force him now. He will realize what good for him by himself.

Btw IT jobs do suck...lolz



ImAClown said:


> I dont like chips.. They all suck.


Imma Chargin Mah Lazer


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2008)

IT jobs suck, Govt Jobs suck and all jobs Sucks

So stay Jobless, No tension and complete peace of mind


----------



## blueshift (Sep 15, 2008)

Well if you ask me, just get into any field you are getting first. You are getting the job if you have the ability..so why reject it. Its necessary to get a start somewhere in your career. Then after you get the experience you can choose to have whatever other related job. 
Being from electronics domain, I never applied for any IT software jobs.. so I missed out on many more opportunities I could. Now that I am looking for jobs in IT domain too, the situation is tight.
I don't know if IT sucks in long run.. but I advice your cousin to just a get a start. No company puts pressure on freshers initially. He is getting a good salary job even when the market is low here.. so tell him not to miss any opportunities. You can most of the times change your career later.
Btw what he is looking for?


----------



## buzzzzrr (Sep 15, 2008)

I don’t think IT job really sucks; its all depends on the individual and their attitude to the work. I want to share my experience.
I did get a job in a one of the biggest MNC in kolkata  from my campus interview. I was working there for last 3 years. I was not from CSE or IT dep. I was from civil engineering dep. . I learned all the programming staffs only in the company during three years experience and was doing well at my work and getting top rating in yearly appraisal. But I was realizing that I am not able to show my actual capabilities. After doing 4 years of engineering I am not doing any engineering job at all. Actually for the type of job I (and most of my colleagues in IT) was doing, you don’t need an engineering degree at all.
All the things I had to do in maximum time are to search google for the appropriate piece of code and make copy and paste rightly and judiciously for your own purpose. And if you are placed any maintenance job (In my case the most of the job was of that kind) then you feel really pathetic. You may need to stay late night in office to support and calls from clients. 
I never felt the actual job satisfaction there. IT job is good in respect to high salary, onsite opportunity, sophisticated work environment etc. But in long run IMO core engineering job is much better. Nowadays the core engineering companies are also offering competitive salary  which was previously not the case. (A good number of engineers from core engineering shifted there base in the past 8-9 years to IT only bcoz very high salary in IT)

Note: It may be weird but I (and some of my colleagues from IT) have quitted my IT job and joined a core engineering firm last July . And now I felt that if I could have taken the decision earlier.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2008)

nah losers,its just that life sucks.

The loser cousin should understand that he need to have a job(as you said his parents are already broke funding his education).Compromise is the way biatch.

And IT jobs aren't that bad afterall,you wouldn't believe what people do to earn a livelihood.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> IT jobs suck, Govt Jobs suck and all jobs Sucks
> 
> So stay Jobless, No tension and complete peace of mind


Staying idle is most boring thing. Start working on your own


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^a freelance !


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 15, 2008)

R2K said:


> is it true that IT jobs suck? what is ur opinion
> 
> My cousin has recently graduated from the university [ b.tech CSE) ....got lots job offers from many IT companies but now he is refusing to join them .....
> the reason according to him is that he came to know from somewhere that IT jobs just suck... He is actually a very bright guy and salary offered to him comes around 3 lacs/annum....his parents r really upset as they r already bankrupt because of his studies....they are seeking my advice and I am just helpless as i am not an IT pro myself..



This guy needs a kick in his a- r- s- e-, believe me you'll be doing him a big favour if you do the honours. Three lakhs per annum is a very decent start, so he should not crib about the money. We all start small and work our way up. Those who start big are under a LOT of pressure to perform. A good number get the sack in twelve months when employers realise that they overestimated the potential of the employee, hence the one year probation in these companies. While magazines and newspapers talk about on campus placements in prestigious companies, they do not go to those same people after a year and see how many have actually pulled through their first year.

IT jobs don't suck, it's how you look at [size=+5]IT.[/size]

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 16, 2008)

it all depends on your manager..


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 16, 2008)

IT job does not sucks...


it depends on the company...surroundings..people u work with u..

@op

ur cousin is bright u said..dont think so ..hes dumb fool who listens to others who say things with no ground...tell him to take the job and make his parents happy and proud.
and after some time say his opnion...

it depends to person to person... so...


----------



## ImAClown (Sep 16, 2008)

Wtf? IT = what? 'It' is a pronoun. It could mean anything. Bingo chips too.. Yeah i hate IT


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 16, 2008)

Job satisfaction is a fabled myth that mankind has invented for itself .so that he can get his butt of the bed for the lousy job that he has . Thinking that good appraisals or increments in this company translate to better opprtnty in the next job . But to his dismay when he cant find it , he switches carrers . 

tell him to join the company and stop listening to others .


----------



## R2K (Sep 18, 2008)

@ ImAclown 
no offence............ dude ....... u are lurking around in a forum which is more or less concerned about information tech..... or r u so senseless that u cant even imagine what IT stands for in a tech forum................and stop behaving like a clown


----------



## kalpik (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ He has been banned.. So don't bother


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 18, 2008)

is IT sucks for u..then any job sucks for u... it depends yaar... in life,you have to do something...you choose IT...otherwise you could choose other things also...

but i tell you..we always like others' things... this is with everyone... 

so don't feel that your job sucks... may be..people sucks then you can change your job 

btw, i am also SE..working in J2EE.. ..so i know... 

regards


----------



## MyriadPerception (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh well! I think its the attitude of people in IT that sucks and not the job itself. Imagine a manager from IIM whose never written a single line of code in life trying to manage and direct. I had to resign from my present company for this reason. He totally spoilt it for me. I am jobless for last 3 months and waiting for right job to come my way. It all depends on where you are dude! I guess IT job demands greatest amount of creativity and there isn't such instant gratification in any other engineering field. I come from Aerospace engr from IIT and it can take 7-10 years to make a single aircraft and their too you may just be designing landing gear. Actually I realised that you need to get some depth in computer science fundamentals in order to appreciate and enjoy it more. Otherwise, it become mere programming. I have brushed up computer networking, TCP/IP, operating systems ... in my last 3 years in IT and feel lot more confident then I used to feel before. Over a period of time all jobs will suck ... job is only a means and not an end in itself ... there are other good things to do in life


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 14, 2009)

Dear Poster,

Please offer these words to your cousin "Fcuk You" and ask him to get a job already ... this rather looks like an lame excuse not to work ...

Thanks and Regards


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 14, 2009)

*Its all about Interest*


----------



## vish786 (Jan 14, 2009)

@R2K, 

He needs a little counselling (not the harsh way).
Tell him to join IT for few months(to gain experience as an excuse) if he's still not satisfied he can quit later, if he refuses to join IT NOW give him a month time to get a job of his interest. Incase if he still fails to do I believe problem is something else.


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

Again I repeat, Sucks !!!

Why, beacows its the friggin job !


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2009)

^^
friggin job????u got any experience ?????



vish786 said:


> @R2K,
> 
> He needs a little counselling (not the harsh way).
> Tell him to join IT for few months(to gain experience as an excuse) if he's still not satisfied he can quit later, if he refuses to join IT NOW give him a month time to get a job of his interest. Incase if he still fails to do I believe problem is something else.



i gave the same idea to him and
he joined the company ...........now he is undergoing some kind of training in there.....seems like he is right on track again

and guess what...... he some how found this thread while googling?????  but he thanked me for taking such a lot of trouble for helping him


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Yeah I already did an assignment for a *******. I wish I could choke him but my humane traits held me back.

Anyway its the best job to start getting dirty.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2009)

lol this old threads back up !!

anyways.... in every stage of life something always sucks !!

when you're young school sucked [all the B$ homeworks, heavy bags everything sucked, with the obvious exception of one or two hawt teachers  ]
when you're in college going to college/attending classes sucked !! [all you want to do is hang around with friends]
now when the time to works comes up, work itself sucks [no not the money u get by month end]


and there will be time in life when you'll say "Life sucks, Work sucks, WIFE DOESN'T" 

so its just the matter of the phases of life, imo


----------

